# Dbol and Anadrol then pct



## bpmich909 (Jan 11, 2015)

I plan on running dbol, then a week after my last pill Im going to run anadrol. THEN  once im done with that stack im going to run pct to take care of my body ya know?  What do yall think?


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think that is terrible.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 11, 2015)

This is the wrong forum to expect anyone to back you on oral only cycles unless you have a vagina. Do you have a vagina??


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lmao ^^^. I would add some test into that mix, and you don't have to run them back to back. You do know orals are harsh on the liver?


----------



## losieloos (Jan 11, 2015)

I like it. Bloated Prince.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 11, 2015)

Why? Why or who for that matter advised you on this spectacular cycle you have planned out? Whomever it was.....walk up to them and punch them in the face. If it was by your own accord, look in the mirror and punch yourself in the face.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Why? Why or who for that matter advised you on this spectacular cycle you have planned out? Whomever it was.....walk up to the and punch them in the face. If it was by your own accord, look in the mirror and punch yourself in the face.





Damn did you start the tren already. lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am gone for the weekend and people are resorting to oral only cycles?


----------



## bvs (Jan 12, 2015)

bad, bad, BAD idea


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 12, 2015)

This is the dumbest thing I have read in a while. If that's what you are considering then my advice is to stay away from all AAS period until you educate yourself a bit from doing a lot of real, research. 

This is a horrible idea for more than one reason


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 12, 2015)

I think you should add some anavar to mix a cut into the cycle!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2015)

do u guys think everyone is born with the knowledge on how to use steroids? Did u guys forget what this board is about? Its about helping and teaching...in other words stop being dicks and actually try to help the person learn instead of flaming him


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> do u guys think everyone is born with the knowledge on how to use steroids? Did u guys forget what this board is about? Its about helping and teaching...in other words stop being dicks and actually try to help the person learn instead of flaming him



We also have threads upon threads they can view about the subject before a question such as this appears.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> We also have threads upon threads they can view about the subject before a question such as this appears.



there are no dumb questions ...only dumb teachers my friend


----------



## Paolos (Jan 12, 2015)

bpmich909 said:


> I plan on running dbol, then a week after my last pill Im going to run anadrol. THEN  once im done with that stack im going to run pct to take care of my body ya know?  What do yall think?



Oral only cycle is a bad idea. If its the pinning you are nervous about just get over it it's no big deal.
Pinning anabolics does not make you a junkie contrary to public perception. Use orals sparingly...good luck


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 12, 2015)

Recommended first cycle is test e only 500cc per week with a proper PCT lined up.  2nd cycle you can try test and deca, 3rd cycle maybe test, dbol, deca--awesome.  Orals only are a waste.  It will kill your system and gains will be minimal.  Do some research and see what 1st cycles others have done.  Also post your stats, age, height, weight, lifting experience, etc.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 12, 2015)

Add some test and dbol/drol together is my favorite combo. Better be prepared for sides because if your going to get them then this stack will give them...


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 13, 2015)

Testosterone is produced naturally in your body. it is very strong and very cheap compared to any other hormone. it's just a no brainer to have test in every cycle


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 13, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Recommended first cycle is test e only 500cc per week



Did you get that cycle from Hulksmash??


----------

